# Eyes are Everywhere.



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Jared, Jared, Jared. What the hell were you doing out at 10:30pm on a sunday night to begin with? I know you were not catching a service call. Don't you realize this violates our circle of trust? If you weren't so otherwise the perfect employee with a great attitude and work ethic I would have fired your a s s for this. 


New topic, Redlight cameras and the effect of such in the workplace. GO!:blink:


----------



## Hillside

B U S T E D

Haha what's his excuse? Going to get diapers? Damn that's good right there


----------



## Tommy plumber

Did you bust him yet?

'Circle of trust.' You saw DeNiro in 'Meet the Parents' also?......:laughing:


----------



## user2090

That really sucks.

As for the redlight camera I think there should be one at near every intersection, personally I'm tired of waiting for people to blow through the light because they know the cops are not usually around. Maybe issuing tickets would help stem this problem.

When I add a employee or two I won't mind telling them I will have the van's low-jacked with GPS. 

Trust but verify.


----------



## Hillside

Tommy plumber said:


> Did you bust him yet?
> 
> 'Circle of trust.' You saw DeNiro in 'Meet the Parents' also?......:laughing:


Can u milk me focker?? Hahaha good stuff


----------



## AWWGH

I have a company vehicle, for a few months between vehicles it was my only ride.

My boss knows i will take it to the grocery store or even out to dinner. It's a perk to the job. 

It's a trust thing - if you want a 7-5 employee then don't give a company vehicle.

My bosses only request was to let him know if I was leaving the state.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Hillside said:


> Can u milk me focker?? Hahaha good stuff


 






I laughed like hell at Ben Stiller and Robt. DeNiro in that first 'Meet the Parents.' Funny, funny, funny.


Remember the line, "You a pothead Focker?".....:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

The official excuse was him and his wife got into an argument so he went and stayed at a buddies house around the corner. This seemed reasonable as i know they have been having problems. I know he wasnt off to the liquor store as he passed 5 of them from his house to get to this intersection. He has been warned. I just gave him a 1.50 raise a week before that. Arent i the fool?


----------



## Tommy plumber

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> The official excuse was him and his wife got into an argument so he went and stayed at a buddies house around the corner. This seemed reasonable as i know they have been having problems. I know he wasnt off to the liquor store as he passed 5 of them from his house to get to this intersection. He has been warned.* I just gave him a 1.50* *raise a week* before that. Arent i the fool?


 






$ 1.50 a week?.....


----------



## AWWGH

Tommy plumber said:


> $ 1.50 a week?.....


$1.50 an hour a week before i assume!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

AWWGH said:


> $1.50 an hour a week before i assume!



correctamundo


----------



## AWWGH

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> The official excuse was him and his wife got into an argument so he went and stayed at a buddies house around the corner. This seemed reasonable as i know they have been having problems. I know he wasnt off to the liquor store as he passed 5 of them from his house to get to this intersection. He has been warned. I just gave him a 1.50 raise a week before that. Arent i the fool?


Obviously you guys have set rules as to how he uses a company vehicle. 

But do you trust him? 

A company vehicle is supposed to be an added perk to the job, not one more thing for a boss to hold over his employees head


----------



## Tommy plumber

Is he new? As in less than 2 years? If he was longer than that, you might not be sweating it so much. I have found that the long-time employees are given more slack than a newbie.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

Atleast you don't have cameras and microphones in the trucks.. Yes I did say in the trucks...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

AWWGH said:


> Obviously you guys have set rules as to how he uses a company vehicle.
> 
> But do you trust him?
> 
> A company vehicle is supposed to be an added perk to the job, not one more thing for a boss to hold over his employees head


I am very particular about the company van. Simple rules are the following,

1- If you need to run an errand, call me and let me know so that if i see you about i am not suspicious about it. (which he does)

B- Van is not a taxi for children or buddies.

3- If you drive it home, put a lil gas in her a week, 

C- Keep it washed and clean.

pretty simple rules, not to demanding. Not something i hold over his head either.


What bothers me about this is (and you can google it) an old helper of mine at my old job worked at a carpet cleaning company and hit and struck, and killed an off duty police officer that was out for his morning jog at 5am. It was confirmed that the boy was intoxicated at the time of the accident. It scares me to know end what could happen off the clock in a company car.
http://www.wctv.tv/home/headlines/79123347.html


----------



## deerslayer

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Atleast you don't have cameras and microphones in the trucks.. Yes I did say in the trucks...


i have heard of that


----------



## AWWGH

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I am very particular about the company van. Simple rules are the following,
> 
> 1- If you need to run an errand, call me and let me know so that if i see you about i am not suspicious about it. (which he does)
> 
> B- Van is not a taxi for children or buddies.
> 
> 3- If you drive it home, put a lil gas in her a week,
> 
> C- Keep it washed and clean.
> 
> pretty simple rules, not to demanding. Not something i hold over his head either.
> 
> What bothers me about this is (and you can google it) an old helper of mine at my old job worked at a carpet cleaning company and hit and struck, and killed an off duty police officer that was out for his morning jog at 5am. It was confirmed that the boy was intoxicated at the time of the accident. It scares me to know end what could happen off the clock in a company car.
> http://www.wctv.tv/home/headlines/79123347.html


 If you do not trust an employee to have a vehicle you own and be responsible with it you should not give him a vehicle.

If my boss ever told me I needed to call him before I took the company vehicle out after hours I would tell him to take his vehicle back..... And the responsibilities that come with my job....

But your employee and myself could be in totally different positions with you and my employer.


----------



## OldSchool

AWWGH said:


> If you do not trust an employee to have a vehicle you own and be responsible with it you should not give him a vehicle.
> 
> If my boss ever told me I needed to call him before I took the company vehicle out after hours I would tell him to take his vehicle back..... And the responsibilities that come with my job....
> 
> But your employee and myself could be in totally different positions with you and my employer.


Then why don't you take your own vehicle in the first place


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

OldSchool said:


> Then why don't you take your own vehicle in the first place



Thats not company paid for fuel.


----------



## AWWGH

OldSchool said:


> Then why don't you take your own vehicle in the first place


 I do not work banker's hours. I don't always have time to go home before I have to do my own personal things. 

Don't get me wrong I don't go out boozing up in my company vehicle and go driving around all night. But I have a company vehicle for a reason, it's not because my boss just wants me to drive his truck around. It's because I am NOT a 7 o'clock in the morning to a 5 o'clock at night employee.

Like I said my situation may be different than others. 

My boss is able to rely on me 7 days a week.


----------



## smitty123

Tommy plumber said:


> Is he new? As in less than 2 years? If he was longer than that, you might not be sweating it so much. I have found that the long-time employees are given more slack than a newbie.


Maybe true, but when I am paying for the insurance it is to be used during work hours only. The perk is you do not have to pay for any wear and tear or gas for your own car to go back and forth to work.
Also, I would make him pay the ticket.
I would and have done so before.


----------



## OldSchool

AWWGH said:


> I do not work banker's hours. I don't always have time to go home before I have to do my own personal things.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I don't go out boozing up in my company vehicle and go driving around all night. But I have a company vehicle for a reason, it's not because my boss just wants me to drive his truck around. It's because I am NOT a 7 o'clock in the morning to a 5 o'clock at night employee.
> 
> Like I said my situation may be different than others.
> 
> My boss is able to rely on me 7 days a week.


So you can say you appreciate having a company truck ... It is not a right but a privilege ...

Abuse of that privilege will result in the suspense of said privilege ... Until further notice ...

I wonder how much it would cost you in fuel and wear and tear of your own vehicle if you had to drive to work every morning


----------



## AWWGH

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Thats not company paid for fuel.


 I do 30 miles a day round trip 6 days a week to go to work. That does not account for a quarter of the miles I do a week for work.

If you are willing to give a company vehicle to an employee you have to be willing to trust them. 

It's not about the free gas. I would gladly drive my own vehicle back and forth to work everyday.

My boss would rather i have a vehicle (which is a tool) with me at all times to be able to handle a situation at any hour of the day.

I obviously have a different relationship with my boss then you do with your employee. The owner of my company is not involved in the service calls in the middle of the night in the weekends. He pays people for that, with money and a vehicle.


----------



## AWWGH

OldSchool said:


> So you can say you appreciate having a company truck ... It is not a right but a privilege ...
> 
> Abuse of that privilege will result in the suspense of said privilege ... Until further notice ...
> 
> I wonder how much it would cost you in fuel and wear and tear of your own vehicle if you had to drive to work every morning


 I will tell you honestly I put 5000 miles on my personal truck this year. Of course I'm not spending as much gas and maintenance costs on my vehicle as I would if I did not have a company vehicle. 

My boss relies on me and for that i have a vehicle. I don't take advantage of the fact that I have a company vehicle. But if I need to be somewhere and is more convenient for me to take my company vehicle I will. 

At the end of the day my boss is okay with that. He is also okay with not being bothered by after hour phone calls on weekends and the middle of the night.


----------



## The bear

At one time we ran 5 service vehicles with employees taking them home at night. Installed Fleetboss in vehicles. Gas bill dropped 45% the next month and stayed that way. Caught one employee driving van in suspect areas till 3am. Discovered he had major drug problem. Would never have an employee taking truck home without a monitoring system.


----------



## revenge

This my two cents and i am not trying to offend any one, exspecially bus. owners. When i transitioned from the construction side to service same co. They gave me a truck, of corse. That shop is ten min from my house. My parents house is between my house and the shop. Every day i stoped morning and night at my parents check up on them etc. Well, one day the boss caught me at my parent and threw a fit. So i said fine i will leave the truck at the shop cause i have stuff to do and i am not going to be driving back and forth to do what i got to do. He said fine, so last job take truck shop leave phone and clipboard and go to my pops. Well he needed me and the phone was in the truck and i said well once i drop off the keys i drop off the phone. Well if i need you i need to get a hold of you, and i said so you want me to take my vehicle back and forth three four times a day cause you dont want me to do simple errands in your truck. He says well i dont want you to get all boozed up and shiot in my van. I told him i wouldnt so you dont have nothing to worry about but if you want me to be ready accesable for you then we need to compromise cause you send me home at three but then you need me at five then seven then nine so what you want to do. Then he said you can use my vehicle during the week to do personal errand not on weekends ulsess you on call and dont booze. Moral is it benefits yours employees as musch as it benefits owners


----------



## AWWGH

The bear said:


> At one time we ran 5 service vehicles with employees taking them home at night. Installed Fleetboss in vehicles. Gas bill dropped 45% the next month and stayed that way. Caught one employee driving van in suspect areas till 3am. Discovered he had major drug problem. Would never have an employee taking truck home without a monitoring system.


 Every single 1 of our service vehicles has GPS on them. My boss is more than welcome to put GPS on my truck. He does not feel he needs to.

Like I said it is all about trust. The company vehicle is the least of his worries if he does not trust me. I have keys to his shop his office all his rental properties and the home he lives in. Also a company credit card.

I have been with him almost 7 years, he trusts me. I am not saying that everybody is trustworthy but you cannot go through life thinking you cannot trust anybody.


----------



## gear junkie

Seems to be free advertising for the billboard vans and trucks as long as the employees are responsible.


----------



## AWWGH

revenge said:


> This my two cents and i am not trying to offend any one, exspecially bus. owners. When i transitioned from the construction side to service same co. They gave me a truck, of corse. That shop is ten min from my house. My parents house is between my house and the shop. Every day i stoped morning and night at my parents check up on them etc. Well, one day the boss caught me at my parent and threw a fit. So i said fine i will leave the truck at the shop cause i have stuff to do and i am not going to be driving back and forth to do what i got to do. He said fine, so last job take truck shop leave phone and clipboard and go to my pops. Well he needed me and the phone was in the truck and i said well once i drop off the keys i drop off the phone. Well if i need you i need to get a hold of you, and i said so you want me to take my vehicle back and forth three four times a day cause you dont want me to do simple errands in your truck. He says well i dont want you to get all boozed up and shiot in my van. I told him i wouldnt so you dont have nothing to worry about but if you want me to be ready accesable for you then we need to compromise cause you send me home at three but then you need me at five then seven then nine so what you want to do. Then he said you can use my vehicle during the week to do personal errand not on weekends ulsess you on call and dont booze. Moral is it benefits yours employees as musch as it benefits owners


Exactly. Business owners do not give company vehicles because they are feeling generous. It's because they can also benefit from it.


----------



## deerslayer

AWWGH said:


> Every single 1 of our service vehicles has GPS on them. My boss is more than welcome to put GPS on my truck. He does not feel he needs to.
> 
> Like I said it is all about trust. The company vehicle is the least of his worries if he does not trust me. I have keys to his shop his office all his rental properties and the home he lives in. Also a company credit card.
> 
> I have been with him almost 7 years, he trusts me. I am not saying that everybody is trustworthy but you cannot go through life thinking you cannot trust anybody.


That is it right there! If you can't trust an employee with a truck how in the world can you trust them with a customers home or possessions.


----------



## revenge

Bluntly yes most business owner dont give their employs. any thing unless it benefits them. You know what you such a good plumber let me give you a van. You go home tell your wife i got a van wow no more gas going to work then twelve in the morning your phone rings hey i need you to go to blah to fix blah but hey dont worry about it you have all the tools you need in van. While you are one your way you keep smaking your self in the head why in the hell did i take the van


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

Their is a perk to him driving the van home. He is readily available for any situation i throw at him. And I in return allow him to keep it at home. He deserves it, and its one less thing in my yard. I always drove my company truck home, and if i had errands to run once at home, the last thing i want to pile up in is a dirty plumbing truck that smells like the job.


----------



## revenge

yep member the plumber you cant trust with co vehicle hes useing your name and buisness rep to go into people homes where theres elderly and single women and minors makes you go hmmmm If i couldnt trust you in my van i cant trust you with unknowing people thinking they are safe in their own homes


----------



## AWWGH

Exactly rockstar. 

Pretty much what I am trying to say is if you do not trust a employee of yours to not let him take a vehicle home.

If you do trust him don't question him on incidence that are few and far between.


----------



## ChrisConnor

Your truck, your rules.


----------



## AWWGH

ChrisConnor said:


> Your truck, your rules.


 Set the rules and head of time then.


----------



## The bear

I never said that my employees were not trustworthy. I have had the good fortune over the years to have some of the best employees ever. I treated them as family. Is it not the job of the owner to control expenses and run a tight ship. Fleetboss was installed to control cost. When your gas bill drops $800.00 a month is that not good for the health of the company. Running a tight ship allowed me to pay top wages,health insurance,vacations and employee bonuses. I also provided all tools on every truck,including hand tools. No junk tools,Ridgid,Milwaukee, etc. Every truck had a seesnake,pipe tracer,2 leak detectors,Ridgid K50,Ridgid 1500, . It takes running a tight ship to be able to do this. So if a Gps system saves over $10,000.00 a year I will use it. Also when one of my men was in an accident the other party who was at fault tried to claim he was speeding.We were able to provide records showing he was under the speed limit.


----------



## revenge

An AC company here called Lopez AC did a job at a local high school well he places cameras in the AC vents in the girls rest room they found the cameras they had the pawn shop sticker and found out who it belonged to they searched his hoods and found more videos from that school and elementary schools he ha a record for being a petafiler. They asked his boss and he said he was a good guy trust worthY never late passed drug test and the Co vehicle never left his house they wanted to figure it how he got the tapes back from schools when job was done makes you think check you're employees back rounds


----------



## Adamche

Just out of interest, how much is the fine for red light infringement? 
I just copped one here, $356 and 3 demerit points.
On my way to an early start in Melbourne, 5.00AM no traffic .....just a bit late on the turn arrow......basterds.


----------



## 89plumbum

Adamche said:


> Just out of interest, how much is the fine for red light infringement?
> I just copped one here, $356 and 3 demerit points.


My son just got one for $156.00. No points.


----------



## Hillside

In l.a they stopped the red light camera program i heard due to high cost and maintaining the cams I guess


----------



## OldSchool

The problem with the camera system is they are ticketing the vehicle and not the driver ...

There has been court challenges over this ...


----------



## plbgbiz

So I suppose all the people that use a time-clock should be offended that their employer doesn't trust them?

Two words....OH PLEASE. 

We had similar experience as The Bear when we first installed GPS units in our vans about 8 years ago. Fuel expense dropped 30% immediately. Although I always hire people I believe I can trust, the numbers don't lie.

It is not about trust, it is about business. 

I buy the truck, pay the insurance, pay the maintenance, and pay the fuel. It is for business use only. No exceptions and no apologies!

Our vehicle use policy is a written one. All employees that may use a company vehicle receive and sign a copy of that policy on their hire date. It is all up front and known.

Stealing fuel and adding extra wear to a company vehicle is not part of a serious compensation package. That is what paychecks are for. If you feel stealing the use of a company vehicle is what it takes to make it fair then stealing the use of the company vehicle is not going to solve anything.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

Im with biz on this. I feel that fleet management is crucial when owning a business. I do not use my truck for personal use, that's why I have a personal vehicle. Not only do we have gps in our trucks but we also have drive cams. It makes you drive more careful as not to set it off. It is always recording a 10sec loop and if you slam the brakes it captures that 10sec loop and sends it to the corporate office and my local branch I work for. It has a camara and microphone that captures the driver and a camera that captures what's in front of the vehicle. Yeah it sucks if you get cut off while picking your nose but it is an effective tool for the company. They catch people getting in accidents because they are texting on their phones or talking on the phone, a guy here set it off while using 2 phones at the same time. Luckily I have only set it off twice, both times I was cut off on the highway. I do not text and drive or rarely do I talk on the phone and drive. When people are caught texting while driving they lose the priveledge of taking their trucks home for a month. They show these drivecam clips at meeting to show what can happen while driving distracted. It's crazy watching a guy texting on his phone then smashing in to the back of a minivan with kids in it at 45 mph. Scary stuff. When the camera goes off it captures 10 seconds, 5 secs before it tripped and 5 secs after so you can see what the driver was doing when the event occurred. Our drivecam events have went from the highest number when we first got them to the lowest. It forces you to drive differently. It's beneficial to the company because in the event of an accident you can see exactly what was going on and who was at fault.


----------



## AWWGH

plbgbiz said:


> So I suppose all the people that use a time-clock should be offended that their employer doesn't trust them?
> 
> Two words....OH PLEASE.
> 
> We had similar experience as The Bear when we first installed GPS units in our vans about 8 years ago. Fuel expense dropped 30% immediately. Although I always hire people I believe I can trust, the numbers don't lie.
> 
> It is not about trust, it is about business.
> 
> I buy the truck, pay the insurance, pay the maintenance, and pay the fuel. It is for business use only. No exceptions and no apologies!
> 
> Our vehicle use policy is a written one. All employees that may use a company vehicle receive and sign a copy of that policy on their hire date. It is all up front and known.
> 
> Stealing fuel and adding extra wear to a company vehicle is not part of a serious compensation package. That is what paychecks are for. If you feel stealing the use of a company vehicle is what it takes to make it fair then stealing the use of the company vehicle is not going to solve anything.


It's not stealing fuel and adding extra wear to the vehicle if this is discussed beforehand.

If you drive your company vehicle (that your business owns) to something personal does that mean you are stealing from the company that you own?


----------



## AWWGH

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Im with biz on this. I feel that fleet management is crucial when owning a business. I do not use my truck for personal use, that's why I have a personal vehicle. Not only do we have gps in our trucks but we also have drive cams. It makes you drive more careful as not to set it off. It is always recording a 10sec loop and if you slam the brakes it captures that 10sec loop and sends it to the corporate office and my local branch I work for. It has a camara and microphone that captures the driver and a camera that captures what's in front of the vehicle. Yeah it sucks if you get cut off while picking your nose but it is an effective tool for the company. They catch people getting in accidents because they are texting on their phones or talking on the phone, a guy here set it off while using 2 phones at the same time. Luckily I have only set it off twice, both times I was cut off on the highway. I do not text and drive or rarely do I talk on the phone and drive. When people are caught texting while driving they lose the priveledge of taking their trucks home for a month. They show these drivecam clips at meeting to show what can happen while driving distracted. It's crazy watching a guy texting on his phone then smashing in to the back of a minivan with kids in it at 45 mph. Scary stuff. When the camera goes off it captures 10 seconds, 5 secs before it tripped and 5 secs after so you can see what the driver was doing when the event occurred. Our drivecam events have went from the highest number when we first got them to the lowest. It forces you to drive differently. It's beneficial to the company because in the event of an accident you can see exactly what was going on and who was at fault.


I hope you were not driving while you took that picture! :laughing:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

Nope. Sitting.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

AWWGH said:


> It's not stealing fuel and adding extra wear to the vehicle if this is discussed beforehand.
> 
> If you drive your company vehicle (that your business owns) to something personal does that mean you are stealing from the company that you own?


I believe it's a matter of perspective.


----------



## plbgbiz

AWWGH said:


> It's not stealing fuel and adding extra wear to the vehicle if this is discussed beforehand.
> 
> If you drive your company vehicle (that your business owns) to something personal does that mean you are stealing from the company that you own?


Agreed, if that is what the company offers up front then so be it.

Kinda hard to steal my own money? :blink:


----------



## AWWGH

plbgbiz said:


> Agreed, if that is what the company offers up front then so be it.
> 
> Kinda hard to steal my own money? :blink:


I was using you stealing from your own company in comparison to me "stealing" if I use my company vehicle for personal use when it's a privilege allowed from my employer.


----------



## No-hub

Got a call of aggressive driver on a sunday 60 miles away at the coast, they could not get a truck number or license plate because of the BOAT he was pulling.LOL no wonder gas bill was getting a little fat. Oh he is gone.


----------



## TallCoolOne

I found one of the company vans at Six Flags over Texas in the summer time on the weekend a few years ago.

Who says hey kids load up in the plumbing van we are going to Six Flags?


----------



## Mpc_mhayes

I am a one man show now. But one day when I grow up lol. I will have GPS on all my trucks. When you have a truck full of tools. Sometimes it cost more then some peoples house. I want to know where things are.


----------



## TallCoolOne

gear junkie said:


> Seems to be free advertising for the billboard vans and trucks as long as the employees are responsible.


I keep 2 lettered vans at my house. One for general plumbing and the other one for gas leaks, and I do alot of gas call.

I have been in my subdivision for 3 years now, I have had one service call from a neighbor on my street, Disposal locked up. Fixed it with broom handle.

Told her I can't accept payment from neighbors, kinda the pay forward thinking.

Not so sure about the free advertising thing.


----------



## victoryplbaz

I never had the need to put a gps on a truck till once. I hired a guy that was a friend of a employee. I let him take a truck home and laid out the rules. Well one day i got a call from Palm Springs, Ca. They wanted to know our rates for plumbing. I informed them we are in Phoenix, Az...They informed me one of my trucks was sitting at a house next door. When i asked the plumber why he was in Ca with my truck. He said a family member needed a drain cleaned. Needless to say I had to explain to this plumber that helping a family member does not mean you take my truck to Ca. I also found out he was meeting women at a bar and filling up their car with gas on my card. He soon was fired as he wouldnt stop doing all of the above. So from then on we had GPS and if you were not on call you left the truck at the shop and to get gas you had to punch in your millage on the cc. Fuel bill dropped by over half!!


----------



## Plumberman911

Wow guys. And I'm looking for a journeyman. I'm afraid to now. Wow the nerve of some people


----------



## Master Mark

*you probably hired the fellow I fired......*



victoryplbaz said:


> I never had the need to put a gps on a truck till once. I hired a guy that was a friend of a employee. I let him take a truck home and laid out the rules. Well one day i got a call from Palm Springs, Ca. They wanted to know our rates for plumbing. I informed them we are in Phoenix, Az...They informed me one of my trucks was sitting at a house next door. When i asked the plumber why he was in Ca with my truck. He said a family member needed a drain cleaned. Needless to say I had to explain to this plumber that helping a family member does not mean you take my truck to Ca. I also found out he was meeting women at a bar and filling up their car with gas on my card. He soon was fired as he wouldnt stop doing all of the above. So from then on we had GPS and if you were not on call you left the truck at the shop and to get gas you had to punch in your millage on the cc. Fuel bill dropped by over half!!


 
it is a small world... I dealt with the same thing
a few years ago ... 

 It makes you feel sort of violated 
when you have folks like that working for you....

getting the GPS is really the only way to allow anyone to have a take home truck... it keeps everyone honest, ....... even the theives.....


----------



## Fullmetal Frank

Back when I was an apprentice, I worked for a company that did not let the trucks go home with the plumbers, one morning we get to the shop, every single truck was broke into and cleaned out. So my point being I think there is less risk with the fleet being out with the crew. /shrug.


----------



## Rando

I worked at a small shop for a long time, usually just me and one other guy doing everything. we got a bigger sized job (for us anyways) so the boss hired on a guy as a first year apprentice/laborer type.
about a month in the guy asks the boss if he can borrow the old yard truck to move over the weekend, boss says sure. 
Saturday night the boss is out driving and See's they guy pull over and pick up a hooker off the street in the old pickup. :laughing:
Boss circles around and follows him a few blocks and sure enough he pulls into a liqueur store and heads in leaving her in the truck and it's running!
needless to say the boss is waiting at the truck when he comes out and told him to get the truck back to the shop right then he didn't care what he did with his booze or the girl. 
never saw him after that.


----------



## Catlin987987

Rando said:


> I worked for a small shop for a long time, usually just me and one other guy doing everything. we got a bigger sized job (for us anyways) so the boss hired on a guy for a first year apprentice/laborer type.
> about a month in the guy asks the boss if he can barrow the old yard truck to move over the weekend, boss says sure.
> Saturday night the boss is out driving and See's they guy pull over and pick up a hooker off the street in the old pickup. :laughing:
> Boss circles around and follows him a few blocks and sure enough he pulls into a liqueur store and heads in leaving her in the truck and it's running!
> needless to say the boss is waiting at the truck when he comes out and told him to get the truck back to the shop right then he didn't care what he did with his booze or the girl.
> never saw him after that.


I would have park his vehicle, jumped into the truck, kicked out the hooker, and drove off with the truck before he got out of the liquor store.


----------



## 3KP

Well been in business since 08 I had a few issues with take home trucks. 

The 1st guy I let take a truck home lived on NE of town. My father calls me around 9pm and said hey what you doing down south (a county away from me) I said well I'm at home watching TV. Well your trucks down in ------ I said really? Hung up the phone and called the employee and asked what you doing? Ahh sitting at home.. I said well when leave from south side of town to head back home have someone follow you so you can drop my truck off on the way home and give you a ride rest of the way.. 
He was released from duty when I recieved my truck

Another employee had 5 calls on his driving skills in a 2 month period.. He's gone now do to other reasons. 

I have decided to just park the trucks and they can pick them up and drop them off. I will fill them up every night or morning and inventory the truck real quick to replace the used parts.. (or catch them stealing parts if paper work doesn't reflect parts missing from stock)

Employee's so far has left a bad taste in my mouth..:furious: 

When I worked for someone else I drove the truck to work and back home.. If I need to go some where else (DR app., do to a job running over and going to be late to Kids practice or game, stop off at corner market to grab milk.) I always asked my boss if he said no I wouldn't do it.. But Since I asked they always said sure no problem thanks for asking..:thumbup:


----------



## Catlin987987

3KP said:


> Well been in business since 08 I had a few issues with take home trucks.
> 
> The 1st guy I let take a truck home lived on NE of town. My father calls me around 9pm and said hey what you doing down south (a county away from me) I said well I'm at home watching TV. Well your trucks down in ------ I said really? Hung up the phone and called the employee and asked what you doing? Ahh sitting at home.. I said well when leave from south side of town to head back home have someone follow you so you can drop my truck off on the way home and give you a ride rest of the way..
> He was released from duty when I recieved my truck
> 
> Another employee had 5 calls on his driving skills in a 2 month period.. He's gone now do to other reasons.
> 
> I have decided to just park the trucks and they can pick them up and drop them off. I will fill them up every night or morning and inventory the truck real quick to replace the used parts.. (or catch them stealing parts if paper work doesn't reflect parts missing from stock)
> 
> Employee's so far has left a bad taste in my mouth..:furious:
> 
> When I worked for someone else I drove the truck to work and back home.. If I need to go some where else (DR app., do to a job running over and going to be late to Kids practice or game, stop off at corner market to grab milk.) I always asked my boss if he said no I wouldn't do it.. But Since I asked they always said sure no problem thanks for asking..:thumbup:


You most have a really small shop in order to do inventory every night


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I park my truck in the shop every nite. Only a few guys take Thers home. Sheet metal Forman and owners kid. I like it that way. I have lots if tools that are mine not to mention company tools and copper on the rack. The few times I worked real late I took all my tools out if the truck and put them in the house kinda OCD about my tools. I drive truck with reg bed and tools go in the cab 

That sucks you had guys do you that way. I never do that and yes if I have an app I let them know. They rather I take the truck then waste time getting mine and be gone from the site longer 
If my wrenches are turning then they are earning


----------



## 3KP

Catlin987987 said:


> You most have a really small shop in order to do inventory every night


Yes we are a small shop but here's a simple trick to keep track of stuff on the truck. Set all the trucks up the exactly the same so you know the lay out of the trucks. I don't count every thing to the tee. But if you glance at the invoice of the day you can have a pretty good idea of what they used especially if the invoice has a section saying material used. Also there is a clip board on the back of the truck with a blank piece of paper for the tech to write down what he took off the truck.. lots of checks and balances. Once a month I have my 2 sons they are 10 & 12 I give them $10.00 each to make sure count is correct on truck stock.. 

At the moment we only have 2 vans. 95% of our work is service and 5% is remodels. I personally do the remodels and the other feller runs service unless I need help on a remodel.


----------



## Master Mark

3KP said:


> Well been in business since 08 I had a few issues with take home trucks.
> 
> The 1st guy I let take a truck home lived on NE of town. My father calls me around 9pm and said hey what you doing down south (a county away from me) I said well I'm at home watching TV. Well your trucks down in ------ I said really? Hung up the phone and called the employee and asked what you doing? Ahh sitting at home.. I said well when leave from south side of town to head back home have someone follow you so you can drop my truck off on the way home and give you a ride rest of the way..
> He was released from duty when I recieved my truck
> 
> Another employee had 5 calls on his driving skills in a 2 month period.. He's gone now do to other reasons.
> 
> I have decided to just park the trucks and they can pick them up and drop them off. I will fill them up every night or morning and inventory the truck real quick to replace the used parts.. (or catch them stealing parts if paper work doesn't reflect parts missing from stock)
> 
> Employee's so far has left a bad taste in my mouth..:furious:
> 
> When I worked for someone else I drove the truck to work and back home.. If I need to go some where else (DR app., do to a job running over and going to be late to Kids practice or game, stop off at corner market to grab milk.) I always asked my boss if he said no I wouldn't do it.. But Since I asked they always said sure no problem thanks for asking..:thumbup:


 
You are very lucky he did not leave the truck in some back alley and let you hunt for it for a few days. Getting a truck back in one peice from someone who knows that they are gonna be shi/ canned is a very delicate manuver to perform... its can backfire on you in a very nasty way .
sugar in the gas tank, ect.... ... 

we dont let anyone have a truck to take home anymore either..
they will simply steal you blind and you spend more time keeping tract of materials...


even without a truck, they can still walk off with some ball 
valves, shark bite fittings, rolls of solder or other small fittings if they need them
sometimes I have wondered what they stash away in their 
lunch boxes, tool boxes or just in their pockets... 
you are not going to frisk folks when you get back to the shop every night......


... there is no way to stop it totally unless you want to 
waste hours keeping count on every ball valve, 

I dont know what or how to keep a good eye on 
things without literllly living in those trucks


saw you a few days ago in fountain square...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

M&M you think all your employees are Thieves and morons ?? I don't take my truck home but I could stop at the house and take what ever I want off the truck hell I could cut up 20' joints if 2" copper with the bosses own chop saw and put in my garage !!! But I don't and I'm trusted. He knows I eat lunch at the house those who steal get caught sooner or later I feel for you and your employees if Thers no trust


----------



## U666A

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> M&M you think all your employees are Thieves and morons ?? I don't take my truck home but I could stop at the house and take what ever I want off the truck hell I could cut up 20' joints if 2" copper with the bosses own chop saw and put in my garage !!! But I don't and I'm trusted. He knows I eat lunch at the house those who steal get caught sooner or later I feel for you and your employees if Thers no trust


Quoted


----------



## plbgbiz

I trashed the isulting posts. Knock it off with the personal attacks.

PLEASE!


----------



## revenge

Dam what i miss can mods please refrain from deleting posts till after 7am i read the juicy threads for my morning shiot lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

You get paid to be a mod. ?? I'd hate to have ur job !!!


----------



## U666A

Goodbye all! :laughing: I'm about to be censored, permanently! :thumbup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

O boy 


UA is fired up.


----------



## ChrisConnor

If you gotta worry like that, hire better people. 


Don't necessarily think of checking inventory as a theft deterrent, consider it a lesson in organizational effort that benefits the bottom line.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

U666A said:


> Goodbye all! :laughing: I'm about to be censored, permanently! :thumbup:


Don't go ther. Just chill with it brother. It's all good man !!


----------



## revenge

What i miss man i need to start going into the threads that i think look boring


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Revenge. Pm box full. Check phone too


----------



## ChrisConnor

I've found that if you make your scathing insults with historical allegories and biting wit that the mods will sometimes leave it up for posterity or at least until one of them Googles the references and discovers the aspersions.


----------



## OldSchool

Dam ... I can't leave for a few hours .. All hell breaks loose ... LOL


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

ChrisConnor said:


> I've found that if you make your scathing insults with historical allegories and biting wit that the mods will sometimes leave it up for posterity or at least until one of them Googles the references and discovers the aspersions.


You mean use big words that I don't freaking understand !!! Me not read so good Me want gum gum !!


----------



## OldSchool

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> You mean use big words that I don't freaking understand !!! Me not read so good Me want gum gum !!


That's because you are from Texas ... You must be one of the smart ones ... You know how to read ... LOL


----------



## Plumberman911

Sorry Biz.


----------



## plbgbiz

ChrisConnor said:


> I've found that if you make your scathing insults with historical allegories and biting wit that the mods will sometimes leave it up for posterity or at least until one of them Googles the references and discovers the aspersions.


Dammit...now I have to dig up my dictionary.


----------



## ChrisConnor

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> You mean use big words that I don't freaking understand !!! Me not read so good Me want gum gum !!


Well, at least your carrier installs are dead on.:thumbup:


----------



## revenge

there was this one employer a real peice of shiot. treated all his employees like shiot. and the worse he acted the more he got screwed welder got suger cats on trucks stolen flat tires broken windows lost tools at the end of it all one of his guys had a funeral to go to it was his wifes grandma in another state boss asked so when was the last time you saw her he said sad thing i was supposed to meet her and never had the chance he goes o so you dont know her he said i spoke to her on the phone o so you guys werent that close you dont need to go your wife can go by her self wtf he said shes to scared to drive send her on the bus i would say plane but i dont think you can afford it well lets say that guy the boss got shiot kicked out of him and he quit boss said f it he was worthless any ways well that guy took the other four plumbers and the two helper with him said the new boss paid more and would give them a sign on bonous that guy was left dry with call and every thing he had to go to feild on his own, he lost a bunch of customer so he no longer could hire another plumber and helpers wouldnt last he went into an attic and missed the two by four and fell through the roof, he messed up his back and his buisness flopped moral of story appreciate your worker cause they the ones playing in the shiot and your not now if you dont care by all means let fling these mud pies together but as you can tell from the one man shops they have a hell of a time doing it by them selves


----------



## revenge

or just call them a nabi:whistling2:


----------



## OldSchool

revenge said:


> there was this one employer a real peice of shiot. treated all his employees like shiot. and the worse he acted the more he got screwed welder got suger cats on trucks stolen flat tires broken windows lost tools at the end of it all one of his guys had a funeral to go to it was his wifes grandma in another state boss asked so when was the last time you saw her he said sad thing i was supposed to meet her and never had the chance he goes o so you dont know her he said i spoke to her on the phone o so you guys werent that close you dont need to go your wife can go by her self wtf he said shes to scared to drive send her on the bus i would say plane but i dont think you can afford it well lets say that guy the boss got shiot kicked out of him and he quit boss said f it he was worthless any ways well that guy took the other four plumbers and the two helper with him said the new boss paid more and would give them a sign on bonous that guy was left dry with call and every thing he had to go to feild on his own, he lost a bunch of customer so he no longer could hire another plumber and helpers wouldnt last he went into an attic and missed the two by four and fell through the roof, he messed up his back and his buisness flopped moral of story appreciate your worker cause they the ones playing in the shiot and your not now if you dont care by all means let fling these mud pies together but as you can tell from the one man shops they have a hell of a time doing it by them selves


You really believe what you wrote ...

Sure the boss was an idiot not giving him time off but to think that anybody is not replaceable is wrong ...

If you got a good man you treat him right ... If you got a bad man you treat him bad until he smarten up or get shiit canned. ...

To think that as an employee you are the one holding it all together is just plain crazy ...

I remember I was 14 or 15 years old and we owned a chip stand and I worked it all by myself then we sold the business to the guy that owned A&W ...

He hired me to work at A&W... Well my first shift there and they were busy like crazy ... When my shift was over they were still busy ... And I said I better stay to help .. The owner started laughing ... Told me this ... We survived before you started working here and we will survive after your gone .. See you tomorrow


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

ChrisConnor said:


> Well, at least your carrier installs are dead on.:thumbup:


Thanks. English was never my strong suit. My fone has spell check on all the time but it customizes to me after a while and I try to spell some words wrong so many times it plugs in that spelling for it but still underlines it. My short cut words come from habit from texting and I'm a lot better now !! Bt bak n de day I was txtn wit al dis 
Short cuts but 2 txt u had 2 no how 2 read it n how 2 txt it Lol.


----------



## rjbphd

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Thanks. English was never my strong suit. My fone has spell check on all the time but it customizes to me after a while and I try to spell some words wrong so many times it plugs in that spelling for it but still underlines it. My short cut words come from habit from texting and I'm a lot better now !! Bt bak n de day I was txtn wit al dis
> Short cuts but 2 txt u had 2 no how 2 read it n how 2 txt it Lol.


That's just }exans tlk


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

rjbphd said:


> That's just }exans tlk


No stupid teen talk. Took me longer to type it that way then to do it the proper way !!


----------



## plbgbiz

MasterMark seems to hate all employees and revenge feels the same about employers....

que sera sera


----------



## revenge

OldSchool said:


> You really believe what you wrote ...
> 
> Sure the boss was an idiot not giving him time off but to think that anybody is not replaceable is wrong ...
> 
> If you got a good man you treat him right ... If you got a bad man you treat him bad until he smarten up or get shiit canned. ...
> 
> To think that as an employee you are the one holding it all together is just plain crazy ...
> 
> I remember I was 14 or 15 years old and we owned a chip stand and I worked it all by myself then we sold the business to the guy that owned A&W ...
> 
> He hired me to work at A&W... Well my first shift there and they were busy like crazy ... When my shift was over they were still busy ... And I said I better stay to help .. The owner started laughing ... Told me this ... We survived before you started working here and we will survive after your gone .. See you tomorrow


 first off this story was told by the instuctor at my trade school and plumbing company was known and did flop and supposibly ive heard cause of that same reason from different people think about how many buisness owner would be screwed if your employees left all of them or went on strike every employeer says the same shiot man they can be replaced funny thing here where i am from its not that easy boss went a year year and half looking for a service plumber till he switched me from commercial to repairs he fired someone and same boat we were left picking up the slack till he moved another plumber seven eight months later my point iwmoney for you, we the ones working xmas thanksgiving all holiday all night all weekend we work well over 40 a week we put are swet blood and tears for you i think we are more than deserving of at least respect now this no way is geared towards you old school its just my thoughts


----------



## revenge

plbgbiz said:


> MasterMark seems to hate all employees and revenge feels the same about employers....
> 
> que sera sera


 actually no i dont hate all bosses theres a quit a few buisness owners on here i would actually work for and have the upmost respect for but i have said it more than once respect and graditude is a two way steet, yes a body can easily be replaced a good worker or employer is hard to find.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Some bosses appreciate but most are so bull headed if you put them in a place to choose to give you what you want ( raise , time off, new equipment ) or to stand ther ground they will never give in. I'm the fn owner I'm the boss no body forces me to do chit. They are rite any one is replaceable. But can u replace them in time ??


----------



## OldSchool

revenge said:


> first off this story was told by the instuctor at my trade school and plumbing company was known and did flop and supposibly ive heard cause of that same reason from different people think about how many buisness owner would be screwed if your employees left all of them or went on strike every employeer says the same shiot man they can be replaced funny thing here where i am from its not that easy boss went a year year and half looking for a service plumber till he switched me from commercial to repairs he fired someone and same boat we were left picking up the slack till he moved another plumber seven eight months later my point iwmoney for you, we the ones working xmas thanksgiving all holiday all night all weekend we work well over 40 a week we put are swet blood and tears for you i think we are more than deserving of at least respect now this no way is geared towards you old school its just my thoughts


Some where down the line you got soured ...

Take me for example .. I am the boss and the owner of my company ... My guys work their 40 to 50 hours a week and I take all service calls at night and the weekends ...

Its my company so I have to be the hardest worker and they most dedicated to my business ..

Once I had enough and I want or need time I refuse calls ....


----------



## revenge

how many plumbers have gone through your company and they are toatly worthless now think about your top guy leaving and you stuck with that dumb ass


----------



## OldSchool

revenge said:


> how many plumbers have gone through your company and they are toatly worthless now think about your top guy leaving and you stuck with that dumb ass


They all start off as dumb asses .. And I would be amazed if I hired some one and they were the perfect employee ...


----------



## revenge

OldSchool said:


> You really believe what you wrote ...
> 
> Sure the boss was an idiot not giving him time off but to think that anybody is not replaceable is wrong ...
> double posted


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

OldSchool said:


> They all start off as dumb asses .. And I would be amazed if I hired some one and they were the perfect employee ...


U never hired me. Hummmmm ??? Lol


----------



## revenge

no matter who you are every deserves respect


----------



## revenge

OldSchool said:


> Some where down the line you got soured ...
> 
> Take me for example .. I am the boss and the owner of my company ... My guys work their 40 to 50 hours a week and I take all service calls at night and the weekends ...
> 
> Its my company so I have to be the hardest worker and they most dedicated to my business ..
> 
> Once I had enough and I want or need time I refuse calls ....


 you sir are one in few cause my boss hasnt picked up tool in the last twenty years and hes fifty lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

revenge said:


> no matter who you are every deserves respect


True.


----------



## rjbphd

revenge said:


> no matter who you are every deserves respect


Except the smokers, most have no respect for the non smokers.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

rjbphd said:


> Except the smokers, most have no respect for the non smokers.


Most non smokers have no respect for smokers it will be illegal to smoke any where before you know it. I respect non smokers. Never have smoked here its around non smokers except at the bar.


----------



## rjbphd

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Most non smokers have no respect for smokers it will be illegal to smoke any where before you know it. I respect non smokers. Never have smoked here its around non smokers except at the bar.


I have respect for the smokers as long they don't smoke.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

rjbphd said:


> I have respect for the smokers as long they don't smoke.


Ouch.


----------



## Master Mark

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> M&M you think all your employees are Thieves and morons ?? I don't take my truck home but I could stop at the house and take what ever I want off the truck hell I could cut up 20' joints if 2" copper with the bosses own chop saw and put in my garage !!! But I don't and I'm trusted. He knows I eat lunch at the house those who steal get caught sooner or later I feel for you and your employees if Thers no trust


master mark absolutely loves everyone....:yes::yes: 
what ever gave you the idea that I do not ??
I dont recall saying all empolyees were theives or morons ...... 

I have seen the very good and the very bad and 
this has absolutely nothing to do with you or any other person on this site... I dont recall saying anyone here was a moron ...or a theif.. (you might come across like a moron , but I wont mention it to you ):laughing:


I was talking to 3pk who was gripeing about some problems with employees.....and I just chimed in. about getting a truck back from someone who was doing work on the side.. and this fellow was 
most likely stealing gas and fittings from his take home truck to do this side job...... 

3pk claimed that employees had left a bad taste in his mouth....
Now why are you not mad at 3pk too>>???



trust is something that is earned , 
I know of companies that literally make the guys write down to the last 1/2 copper elbow how many fittings were used on a job... that would be hard to deal with

I have had theives and honest folks 
both work for me over time.....and you learn to deal with it all 
and not be too gulllible ...and from all this I have learned that anything is possible ....
and either you just trust and accept it or you have to work alone..:yes:


Now, If I come across like a in-sensitive jerk for not giving my guys a 
truck and free gas card so they can "fill up the van" and 
tapp off the wifes car too

..then I am very sorry for hurting your feelings so deeply.... 

master mark says ..... peace and love.to all .:yes::yes:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Didn't hurt my feelings a bit. I make my opinion from your posts and you profile. Note what your occupation is on your profile. You can plainly see that you referred to your employees as morons and its clear you don't trust them and you would search them if possible. Am I a moron ?? Maybe so your welcome to your opinion and to even voice it iv heard a lot worse. And I still pitty you and your men if there's no trust there!! Not my problem at all just kinda sad. You can post all you want to whoever you want to I don't really care but I to can post however I want to also. Here's a pic of your profile so that you can see how you refer to your guys. Maybe just a joke but to me it's very disrespectful and I let that be know. I never cursed or insulted you so my post stayed unlike quite a few from my buddy UA666 
That we're deleted for not being up to par for this 
Open forum or its rules!! As a moron I dont care for owners that refer to us as morons and forget the fact that no way in hell thed be where they are with out all of us morons. One man shows don't make a lot if money!!! This is my opinion if you do t like it deal with it

Sincerely moron tx mech plumber
Yum yum me want gum gum yum yum !!!! Lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

......


----------



## BigDave

BUSTED!

:jester:

:laughing:

I laughed so hard, I think I pulled somethin'


----------



## ChrisConnor

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> ......



Maybe he was talking about his multiple personalities or his customers??


----------



## ChrisConnor

Regarding smokers, I know several who are very respectful of non smokers, but the majority want to argue their "right to smoke" or ignore non smoking rules. They say "I smoke" as if they are protected by the ADA or something.

Best conversation in my car or truck,
they ask: "mind if i smoke?"
I say: "Yeah, I hate the smell of it, no, you can't smoke in my car."
They say:"what if I hang my arm out the window?"
Me: "no."
them: "why, it's out the window and when I take a drag, it'll draft"
Me; "no, fool, but I'll let you out right here"

Worst thing, going to a customers house where they smoke all the time and you can't say a thing to them.


----------



## OldSchool

His profile says he likes babysitting ... Maybe he has a day care also ... And all he gets there is morons


----------



## Master Mark

*takeing things personally*

I am sorry that I lit the fuse to everyones tampon last night... I can smell that burning odor in my office right now ....:yes::yes:

So what exactly did your buddy U666 type that got deleted?I cant understand why in the hell he would take it personally?:blink::blink:
 

I must have missed all the fire-works today cause I was out doing 3 sump pumps.... we got 4 inches of rain overnight.. and I might go back out again tonight once I dry out


*Just like old school stated,* I do about the same thing, my guys work all week long and I take up the slack on the weekends and evenings....
sometimes I wonder why.... 

TEX.. you might need to grow a thicker skin , 
 you should not take everything personally, but you certainly have made it personal....

So how come you are not mad at 3pk?? 
 becasue all I did was try to make him feel that he was not alone with those kind of problems..

 maybe I should have just pmed him so no one here would feel offended.... 

you take care....


----------



## Master Mark

OldSchool said:


> His profile says he likes babysitting ... Maybe he has a day care also ... And all he gets there is morons


now Old School did I piss you off too?? 

I think I recall you posting about having issues with a few employees a long time ago... whatever..... 

Yes I have been baby-sitting for the past 13 years, and now they are all grown up and dont need mom or dad to be with them any more........
I did not mind that at all....rather enjoyed most of it..


Its only when I have to do it with grown adults
that I can get a little sarcastic...it certainly seems to have struck a nerve here on this site......

ooops...
I am hearing that giant sucking sound again... 
starting to waste too much of my time here...... again..

guess its time to move on.. take a month long break... see you all in March....


----------



## rjbphd

Master Mark said:


> now Old School how did I piss you off??
> 
> I think I recall you posting about having issues with a few employees a long time ago... whatever.....
> 
> Yes I have been baby-sitting for the past 13 years, and now they are all grown up and dont need mom or dad to be with them any more........
> I did not mind that at all....rather enjoyed most of it..
> 
> 
> Its only when I have to do it with grown adults
> that I can get a little sarcastic...it certainly seems to have struck a nerve here on this site......
> 
> ooops...
> I am hearing that giant sucking sound again...
> starting to waste too much of my time here...... again..
> 
> guess its time to move on.. take a month long break... see you all in March....


 Taking a month off to rock sitting again?


----------



## Master Mark

rjbphd said:


> Taking a month off to rock sitting again?


 
thats rock hunt.... 

you know .... 
to look for rocks and boulders to line your yard with

like in "rock garden".....:blink::blink::blink:


got to go out again tonight....

take care...




some of you folks ought to go back to the very first post on this thread
and read all the 13 pages of posts again.......

someone got busted driveing a company van
and it all took off from there.........and I mentioned something 
about getting a GPS on the trucks to keep everyone honest....

.


.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

My skins plenty thick,, wife actually says me hands are too rough!! Lol

I didn't take anything personal, I don't work for you so how could I. Did I make it personal maybe ?? Bet ether way enjoy your rock hunting and break. I for one have a few Okies to go screw with, ther a lot of fun to insult !!! 
Peace out


----------



## Master Mark

ChrisConnor said:


> Regarding smokers, I know several who are very respectful of non smokers, but the majority want to argue their "right to smoke" or ignore non smoking rules. They say "I smoke" as if they are protected by the ADA or something.
> 
> Best conversation in my car or truck,
> they ask: "mind if i smoke?"
> I say: "Yeah, I hate the smell of it, no, you can't smoke in my car."
> They say:"what if I hang my arm out the window?"
> Me: "no."
> them: "why, it's out the window and when I take a drag, it'll draft"
> Me; "no, fool, but I'll let you out right here"
> 
> Worst thing, going to a customers house where they smoke all the time and you can't say a thing to them.


 
sounds like you have had your hand full of idiots too..

I oversaw (baby-sat) an apprentice one time that I thought was gonna break down crying cause his wife stole all his cigarettes and he did not know how he was going to make it through the day........


----------



## rjbphd

Master Mark said:


> sounds like you have had your hand full of idiots too..
> 
> I oversaw (baby-sat) an apprentice one time that I thought was gonna break down crying cause his wife stole all his cigarettes and he did not know how he was going to make it through the day........


Wtf? Is he still working for you or ya still babysitting him?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

I never let anyone smoke in my truck. That shiots nasty.


----------



## OldSchool

Master Mark said:


> now Old School did I piss you off too??
> 
> I think I recall you posting about having issues with a few employees a long time ago... whatever.....
> 
> Yes I have been baby-sitting for the past 13 years, and now they are all grown up and dont need mom or dad to be with them any more........
> I did not mind that at all....rather enjoyed most of it..
> 
> Its only when I have to do it with grown adults
> that I can get a little sarcastic...it certainly seems to have struck a nerve here on this site......
> 
> ooops...
> I am hearing that giant sucking sound again...
> starting to waste too much of my time here...... again..
> 
> guess its time to move on.. take a month long break... see you all in March....


No ... I am not pissed ... Just though it was funny


----------



## DesertOkie

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I never let anyone smoke in my truck. That shiots nasty.



I'll let them smoke but only if I bunji them up in the back.


----------



## Master Mark

*He moved on to greater things*



rjbphd said:


> Wtf? Is he still working for you or ya still babysitting him?


No, he moved on to greater things... 

he did not have a ride or way to get into work with us 
only 3 miles down the road.. refused to take the bus too 
his car always broken down....ect,, ect....


I needed him to drive my elderly father around 
from job to job, so it worked out ok ...he got to go to 
plumbing apprentice school and I had someone to drive
the old man around.....so basically it worked out fair...


Then one day he claimed that he found a job down in kentucky 
for 25 per hour... and it was only a 25 mile one way trip to work every day....
so he packed up all his belongings and hit the road.....
(sort of reminds me of the beverly hillbilllies)

I considered asking him how he was gonna make it 25 miles into work
every day when he could not make it 3 miles down the road to work now ......
but I thought better of it... (thats baby-sitting and giving un-wanted advice)
 
I dont think the job worked out considering he did not have 
a way to get there on time every day .... so go figure????

I told him good luck and have a great future.....in Kentucky


follow your dreams young man, 
follow your dreams.....:yes:


:yes:I cant think of a better way to describe it than 
what it says on my profile page....


----------



## rjbphd

He did ya a favor by leaving and takin the weight off of your back.


----------



## justme

It seems I missed a very entertaining thread ,I won't stir the pot but it seems this knife cuts both ways.


----------



## Master Mark

rjbphd said:


> He did ya a favor by leaving and takin the weight off of your back.


 
there was no weight.. he was not a worry , just a young kid
who thought he knew everything,,,,

.

of course he walked away from the apprentice program 
I had him enrolled in....that was pretty stupid .....

but on the bright side he quit, so he was not gonna
get un-employment benefits on my dime....

I guess in the long run he did me a favor...


----------



## Master Mark

*I got a letter from florida today*

I get a letter from florida today from a large 
plumbing company called Mickeys.. out of west palm beach...

they send me a picture of an ex-employee who stole about 15 grand worth of equipment from them and he has left the state to avoid jail time.. I guess he has a warrant out for his arrest and his parents live here in indianapolis... so basically he is on the lam .... 

They asked if he tries to apply for employment with me or anyone else I know in the area to please call the FBI... 

fyi the fellows name is ....Joseph Charles Pagan....

I guess I should feel lucky that no one ever stole a 
truck or equipment and left the state with it :yes::yes:

Mickey seriousley wants to carve his name in this boys ass to be sending letters out like this 
across the mid west......
I suppose that it is a good idea ..:laughing::laughing:


I honestly hope that he finds this fellow ,,,,a few years in jail 
would probably do him some good..


so lets keep an eye out for old joe.....


also, to anyone here on this site who has a 
take home van .... Please dont take this story as 
a personal attack on your honesty...it is just something that popped up today in the mail and I 
thought of this thread.....:laughing:
__________________


----------



## KCplumber

I enjoyed this thread, I used to take a company truck home when I worked for someone else. It was a nice perk, but I wouldn't steal from anyone. I kind of hate thieves..... & morons:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Why you got to hate morons. Me want gum gum yum yum !!! Lmao. 

I agree its a good thread and I feel experiences forms opinions !! Sad the few ruin it for the masses !!


----------



## Master Mark

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Why you got to hate morons. Me want gum gum yum yum !!! Lmao.
> 
> I agree its a good thread and I feel experiences forms opinions !! Sad the few ruin it for the masses !!


 
everyone just has different life experiences and has not walked in others shoes... their are folks that are good and decent on both sides of the fence....

If you ever get the chance to own or run a business , then your opinion might change....or at the very least, you will become more selective about the folks you trust .

 this is learned 
through trial and error and sometimes bitter experiences....
Like Plumber Mickey is going through......

:yes:


----------



## rjbphd

Master Mark said:


> I get a letter from florida today from a large
> plumbing company called Mickeys.. out of west palm beach...
> 
> they send me a picture of an ex-employee who stole about 15 grand worth of equipment from them and he has left the state to avoid jail time.. I guess he has a warrant out for his arrest and his parents live here in indianapolis... so basically he is on the lam ....
> 
> They asked if he tries to apply for employment with me or anyone else I know in the area to please call the FBI...
> 
> fyi the fellows name is ....Joseph Charles Pagan....
> 
> I guess I should feel lucky that no one ever stole a
> truck or equipment and left the state with it :yes::yes:
> 
> Mickey seriousley wants to carve his name in this boys ass to be sending letters out like this
> across the mid west......
> I suppose that it is a good idea ..:laughing::laughing:
> 
> I honestly hope that he finds this fellow ,,,,a few years in jail
> would probably do him some good..
> 
> so lets keep an eye out for old joe.....
> 
> also, to anyone here on this site who has a
> take home van .... Please dont take this story as
> a personal attack on your honesty...it is just something that popped up today in the mail and I
> thought of this thread.....:laughing:
> __________________


Where's the pix??


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Master Mark said:


> everyone just has different life experiences and has not walked in others shoes... their are folks that are good and decent on both sides of the fence....
> 
> If you ever get the chance to own or run a business , then your opinion might change....or at the very least, you will become more selective about the folks you trust .
> 
> this is learned
> through trial and error and sometimes bitter experiences....
> Like Plumber Mickey is going through......
> 
> :yes:


I am very selective. And when I am an employer if I don't trust you your gone !!!


----------



## rjbphd

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I am very selective. And when I am an employer if I don't trust you your gone !!!


Right, never trust a smoker.....


----------



## U666A

Edit: context was removed...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Good !!!


----------



## Master Mark

*are you a blood hound.....????*



TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I am very selective. And when I am an employer if I don't trust you your gone !!!


 
boy that sounds like a real good plan and idea you got there TEX.... 

but unless you are like a hound dog and can sniff the 
new employees "butt-hole " to see if you think the
fellow is trustworthy or not, you are probably gonna 
be wrong sometimes.... 

its going to be a process of trial and error
just like the rest of us have all gone through

most plumbers have good noses but not many have that 
K9 sense about them........



















....


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Thanks I can up with all on my own!!!! 

I see the qualities that ua sees in you !!! Enjoy ur doggy pics !!


----------



## U666A

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Thanks I can up with all on my own!!!!
> 
> I see the qualities that ua sees in you !!! Enjoy ur doggy pics !!


:lol:


----------



## Master Mark

*woof woof.....*



TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Thanks I can up with all on my own!!!!
> 
> I see the qualities that ua sees in you !!! Enjoy ur doggy pics !!



TEX...I am just saying that its not as easy as it looks to run a business and find someone you can trust with your money and livelyhood........ 

sometimes it takes a whole lot of sniffing....and you are still wrong about them...

-------------------------------------------------------------

I think in that first pic I posted that dog was sniffing 
another one that was in heat..:laughing:. 


I had a lot of guys over the years that about acted 
like that when we got around hot chicks.....

just saying....


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I do believe your correct. It's hard. Very hard. My point was. If the day comes where I don't trust an employee. He's gone that day. I do speak from some what inexperienced eyes cuz I'm not an owner. But eye see guys raping the boss blind I know who F off and who works. If I had the power I'd fire 3 guys in the morning I don't have that power. Il run a tight ship and pay well. It will take time to find a good crew of guys I know that. But I will do it.


----------



## rjbphd

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I do believe your correct. It's hard. Very hard. My point was. If the day comes where I don't trust an employee. He's gone that day. I do speak from some what inexperienced eyes cuz I'm not an owner. But eye see guys raping the boss blind I know who F off and who works. If I had the power I'd fire 3 guys in the morning I don't have that power. Il run a tight ship and pay well. It will take time to find a good crew of guys I know that. But I will do it.


And only hire non smokers...


----------



## Plumberman911

rjbphd said:


> And only hire non smokers...


Bah


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

rjbphd said:


> And only hire non smokers...


No no no. You must smoke weed to work for me. All trucks will have a logo. As grass or gas no body rides for free. And one more sticker. Driver carries no money he is divorced !!!!


----------



## Master Mark

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> No no no. You must smoke weed to work for me. All trucks will have a logo. As grass or gas no body rides for free. And one more sticker. Driver carries no money he is divorced !!!!


 

name your new company "crack pipe plumbing"...

that will draw the right kind of guys to you.....


----------



## Plumberman911

We have some j man we can send to you TX


----------

